# Dust Boots



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok,

I got my koni bump stops in the other day..
My question is when I cut out the stock rubber the koni do not hold up the boot. is this ok?

or is there a special type of boot i need?



TIA


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

Can ne1 help us out. 

I too need this info.

thanx.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I thought guys went without dust boots once they changed to koni bumpstops


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

my fronts are on flapping  but my rears are off. I just don't want to shorten the life of the strut by letting dust water ect. hit the strut...

I thought there might have been a boot that would work with or close to fitting with the koni.


----------

